# @@ تصميم قوالب حقن البللاستيك Plastic Injection Molding



## ammar-kh (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اود ان اسالكم عن اساسيات هذا العلم علم تصميم قوالب البلاستيك
ما هي المصادر التعليمية المتوفرة بالغتين العربية و الانكليزية
هل هناك شروحات لبرنامج ال moldflow او للاضافت المختصة بهذا المجال على ال solidworks 
مثل imold و 3DQuickMold











اي معلومة ممكن تفيد يا اخوان اسم كتاب اسم كورس روابط كورسات
مع العلم اني اتقن العمل على ال solidworks و ال cnc و قد صممت عدة قوالب تجريبية على برنامج ال solidworks و لكن دون اي دراسة حرارية او دراسة لتفق المصهور داخل تجويف القالب
ارجو ان تساعدوني في هذا الموضوع و لكم جزيل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## ammar-kh (1 مايو 2010)

up
up
up


----------



## ammar-kh (7 يونيو 2010)

Up
up
up


----------



## وسام 1975 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

للاخ ammar_ka هنالك في برنامج ال solidwork يتحدث عن الدراسات الحرارية لتدفق المادة داخل القالب والامكنة المناسبة للحقن بالنسبة للمنتج وانشاء الله باقرب وقت ارسلك تفاصيل اكثر وانا مشترك معكم بالمنتدى باسم (وسام1975)


----------



## afandyboda (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اخى العزيز اعمل على برنامج sold Edge فكيف استطيع ان افيدك وانا مصمم قوالب بلاستيك واسطمبة معدنى
اخوكم ايمن افندى (مصرى)


----------

